# Neue Show: Inka Bause hat "Drei Wünsche für..."



## Stefan102 (11 Dez. 2011)

​
Seit Jahren begeistert Moderatorin Inka Bause (43) ihr Publikum bei RTL mit Bauer sucht Frau und hat in der Kult-Sendung schon vielen Bauern geholfen, die Frau fürs Leben zu finden. Mit ihrer netten und verständnisvollen Art sorgte sie bisher auf jedem Scheunenfest dafür, dass die Wünsche der Bauern größtenteils in Erfüllung gingen.

Nun darf sie ab 2012 noch mehr Wünsche erfüllen, allerdings bei einem neuen Sender. Der MDR wird nämlich im neuen Jahr einige Programmveränderungen vornehmen und hat sich dafür Inka Bause als Moderatorin ins Boot geholt. Die Kurzhaar-Blondine soll künftig die Wunsch-Sendung „Drei Wünsche für...“ am Sonntagnachmittag im MDR präsentieren.

Aber das ist noch nicht alles. Gleich noch eine Sendung soll Inka übernehmen und zwar ein Musikprogramm von Schlager bis Pop: „Inka Bause -Live“. Mit diesen Neuerungen will der Sender verstärkt die 30- bis 40-Jährigen Zuschauer ansprechen. Bei so viel neuen Aufgaben bleibt jedoch zu hoffen, dass Inka den Bauern treu bleibt und auch bei RTL noch weiter „Wünsche“ erfüllt.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Punisher (11 Dez. 2011)

Ich hätte da auch drei Wünsche


----------

